# Bushido K9 PSA Trial....



## James Fealey (May 25, 2011)

Those guys put on a hell of a show. I went to watch one of our dogs MFB's Camo. Who went on to earn his PDC (scoring 88 in protection). I just wanted to say...."Top to bottom, it was a great event" Saw some old faces, met some new..... 
Thanks to all involved & congratulations, to all of the teams who showed well that day....


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

It was a great trial all the way around. Great people, great dogs and some great laughs. Good to see PSA growing!!

James keep doing what you and the MFB family are doing! The dogs are looking great!!!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Michael Wandell said:


> It was a great trial all the way around. Great people, great dogs and some great laughs. Good to see PSA growing!!
> 
> James keep doing what you and the MFB family are doing! The dogs are looking great!!!


Way to go PSA clubs!!! Where was the trial held? How many at each level were in attendance? Glad you guys had a good turn out!! Keep it up!


----------



## James Fealey (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike....

I want to congratulate Brett, for the job he did that day & the work he put on that dog. I think they did the car jack earlier that week for the first time. Antoine & Jason bred a real nice animal, in that dog....

I don't have all the stats, but there was some impressive teams. The ladies inparticular, kicked ass at this event....

Bushido K9 are a great group of people, Rick Furrow gives an extensive breakdown of the dogs, as well as the sport....

I look forward to the progression of PSA.


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> Way to go PSA clubs!!! Where was the trial held? How many at each level were in attendance? Glad you guys had a good turn out!! Keep it up!


It was held is Hardyston, NJ. I believe there were 10 entries for the PDC and 3 entries for the 1's, 2's and 3's.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't make it, but heard it was top notch. 

There are upcoming trials in NH and Maine...come out and support the continued growth in the northeast.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! We were so happy that our first club trial was a huge success! 19 dogs competed, a TON of raffle prizes and a taco bar for lunch.

I want to thank everyone who came to support us!

We are already working on PSA east coast regionals!


----------



## James Fealey (May 25, 2011)

Congratulations to you Johnny....

I remember training years back, with the LIPD group. You've come so far as a trainer/handler over the years....

Uzi & Ole Snoop are looking great.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words! We were so happy that our first club trial was a huge success! 19 dogs competed, a TON of raffle prizes and a taco bar for lunch.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who came to support us!
> 
> We are already working on PSA east coast regionals!


It sounds like it was a very organized, well done event.

I wish I had gone. I saw pictures of the taco bar. I am still hungry!


----------

